# Vinyl Wrap Advice Please...



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have finally decided to get my GT-R Vinyl Wrapped. I have been contemplating for the last few weeks, but I have been hearing conflicting advice from various people.

The main advice I would need from you is on the colour to go for??? 

I saw one wrapped in a Matt/Satin Red a little while ago and absolutely fell in love with it!!! Matt Black is beautiful - but a bit too common...

Are there any downsides to getting a car vinyl wrapped? What are the likely costs?

Is it true that when you remove the wrap - you will damage the laquer coat on your car - resulting in respray costs?

So many Vinyl Wrapping companies out there - Which one would you chose?

Any help would be appreciated guys...

In Summary:

1 - What Colour would you have?
2 - Are there any down sides?
3 - Rough Cost?
4 - Which Company would you use to wrap your pride & joy???

Thanks


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Have a read of David Yu's Autojournals blog for some detail, he's wrapped his car twice I think.
4. Valet Magic or PW Pro, depending on where you are - both seem to have done great work from experiences on here.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks Bob,

Where can I find these blogs?


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

I personally like the ones ive seen in gloss orange with black details although what colour you go for is purely a personal choice and also I suppose depends on what colour your car is to start with.
If done properly I cant see that there are any downsides or heard that it will damage your paint in any way.
Also I wouldn't use anyone other than Valet Magic or PW Pro.Both have done many GTR's and the quality of their work I have seen on here is exceptional.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

As others have said valet magic(robbie) and pwpro(paul) are both held in high regard on here. have done many gtrs so know what they're doing. having seen wraps from both in real life they both looked mint so you can't go wrong really. they're also both bloody nice chaps :thumbsup:

I used Paul for my tints recently and was very impressed with the service. Saw a green/purple flip wrap in there and it looked awesome. 

There are some great colours out there and plenty that haven't been done too much. Personally although i like the orange/black combo i think it's been done too much and i'd go for something a little different.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Cheers *****/Nedzilla,

Orange does look good but quiet a few in that colour already. I know its a very personal choice but the last thing I want to do is choose a colour from a swatch, get the car wrapped and come out looking a fool!!! 

Hence, I am trying to get your take on it...what colour would you lot go for?


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

P.s. I have just had a look at Valet Magics website and I think they will be my choice!

Any idea of the cost?

What are your thoughts on Matt/Satin Red??? My car is currently silver - I assume the door shuts are always done aswell?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

1- had matte clear, currently have midnight magic purple
2- no not really, just treat like paint to maintain finish be careful with jet wash
3- 1,200-2,500 depending on material
4- Valet Magic wrapped mine both times :smokin:


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Cheers Alloy..

Midnight Purple does look sweet....


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

G2GUV said:


> Hi Guys,
> 1 - What Colour would you have?
> 2 - Are there any down sides?
> 3 - Rough Cost?
> 4 - Which Company would you use to wrap your pride & joy???


1.Something different from everyone else.
Wrapping gives you a clean sheet, why be a sheep?

2. It doesn't last forever, 3-5 years in my opinion while still looking good.
Stone chips will show the original colour underneath, so you may do a bonnet or bumper again after a while.

3. £1500-£2000.

4. If I lived in the North = PWRPO, if I lived in the South (I do) = Valet Magic.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

hey fella 

if you have any questions or concerns please feel free to give me a call and i'll happily spend some time with you to explain all aspects of a vinyl wrap

be that colour choice / pricing / after care or safe methods of installation 

btw the satin red one you viewed i assume to be andrews car which we installed here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzIFhvtWWzk

atb

Paul


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Nedzilla said:


> I personally like the ones ive seen in gloss orange with black details


I second that choice. See one up close for the first time at Robbies Pre Xmas meet and it looked stunning.

As has been said you can't go wrong with the two names mentioned already. I'm sure there are plenty of people out there that do it but you want someone with a proven track record. After all it's your pride and joy. Just take a look at all the threads on PWPRO for example. Front and back bumpers come off just to make sure she's nice and tidy ; ) A lot of effort and care goes into it.

Once done you must post up pic's, its forum law lol.

Good luck with your choice mate, great position to be in.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> I second that choice. See one up close for the first time at Robbies Pre Xmas meet and it looked stunning.


It wasn't the one featured on pistonheads recently looking a bit worse for wear in a field on xmas day by any chance was it?I cant believe ive not seen nothing on here about that.The car looked stunning......pre accident!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Nedzilla said:


> It wasn't the one featured on pistonheads recently looking a bit worse for wear in a field on xmas day by any chance was it?I cant believe ive not seen nothing on here about that.The car looked stunning......pre accident!


This one 

Anyone got (had) an orange GT-R? - PistonHeads


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Nedzilla said:


> It wasn't the one featured on pistonheads recently looking a bit worse for wear in a field on xmas day by any chance was it?I cant believe ive not seen nothing on here about that.The car looked stunning......pre accident!


No mate different one. As above it was on this forum under spotted.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Cheers Guys....

However, I am still stuck on colour choice! Saw a Matt Grey Audi R8 in the area today and it looked pretty smart...so that is also an option!

I will be calling PWPRO as well as their site has a good few that look super...even they are further away from me.

I will ONLY use PWPRO or Valet Magic for my work...PWPro look like they remove all bits from the car whilst wrapping so no cutting off the wrap with operating knifes and marking the paintwork?

MORE COLOUR IDEA'S PLEASE GUYS...... 

PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAASSEEE HELP....I want a decision made by this weekend and the car booked in!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

G2GUV said:


> Cheers Guys....
> 
> However, I am still stuck on colour choice! Saw a Matt Grey Audi R8 in the area today and it looked pretty smart...so that is also an option!
> 
> ...


hey fella 

always happy to help

we remove all the cars trim / mirrors / bumpers etc for that exact reason so no cutting against panels or heat guns against light lenses etc 

its the only way imo for a completely safe install 

we also only use the best quality materials so easy on and off 

we are personally approved and certified by the manufacturers we use ensuring you gain the full material guarantee 

theres many many colour and finish options from satin mattes - pearlescent's and new to the market this month some candy and glitter finishes 

when you have time give me a call and i'll describe best i can whats available to you 

we have a chap from SW1 dropping off in the morning who's having matte blue which we'll post up by the weekend that i think is going to look awesome !!

Paul


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Paul...You have my car!!! I will be calling you tomorrow to book it in with you. Can you please tell me how long you would need the car there for and quote me for Matt Satin Red & Matt Satin Grey?

Thanks


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

G2GUV said:


> Paul...You have my car!!! I will be calling you tomorrow to book it in with you. Can you please tell me how long you would need the car there for and quote me for Matt Satin Red & Matt Satin Grey?
> 
> Thanks


It's really no trouble at all fella we'd love to complete your project for you 

Cost will depend on manufacturer as both Hexis and Apa offer satin matte red / grey but will be either £1400 or £1600 

Install will take three days


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Cheers Paul, I'll be on the phone to you tomorrow mate.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

There's a really nice satin blue (hexis i think) that i saw a swatch of when i was at Paul's which i thought would look nice. Slightly lighter than the daytona blue on the MY11+s.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Cheers *****...

There was me thinking that my mind is almost made up!!!

I thought colour choice would be easy!!! This is proving to be the hardest decision I have ever had to make BY FAR!!!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

G2GUV said:


> Paul...You have my car!!! I will be calling you tomorrow to book it in with you. Can you please tell me how long you would need the car there for and quote me for Matt Satin Red & Matt Satin Grey?
> 
> Thanks


Be original and go fighter jet grey 

satin red is so 2012! :chuckle:


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Lol...

Sod it....is there a Candy Pink available???


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

saw this and thought it was a nice touch


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

^^^ That is a nice touch.

OP Satin finish looks great IMO. That satin red Paul did is excellent.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Superb touch Cereal...

Sorry RJJ - what colour is 'OP Satin?' (Or am I missing something???)


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

G2GUV said:


> Superb touch Cereal...
> 
> Sorry RJJ - what colour is 'OP Satin?' (Or am I missing something???)


OP = Original poster


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Lol....OOOPS


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

G2GUV said:


> Cheers Paul, I'll be on the phone to you tomorrow mate.


no problem fella 




SamboGrove said:


> There's a really nice satin blue (hexis i think) that i saw a swatch of when i was at Paul's which i thought would look nice. Slightly lighter than the daytona blue on the MY11+s.



thats the one we're fitting this week sam 




andrew186 said:


> Be original and go fighter jet grey
> 
> satin red is so 2012! :chuckle:


lol you would say that 

i think the flat grey on the 997 gt3 would look amazing on the right GTR

would need to be a pretty mental car to pull it off though 




G2GUV said:


> Lol...
> 
> Sod it....is there a Candy Pink available???



theres glitter hot pink and baby pink


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

You made an excellent choice going for pwpro. Paul's work is pure art and the care and attention is supreme during and after the install. I can vouch for that.

People travel from very far to use his services and unlike some wrappers, he does the work himself or at the very least oversees his guys while they work on your car.

Look forward to the pics.


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

quick question... as part of the wrap do you guys clean up the original paintwork (e.g thorough clean/basic detail) before wrapping it? Also what is the rough cost of un-wrapping a vehicle?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

alex_123_fra said:


> You made an excellent choice going for pwpro. Paul's work is pure art and the care and attention is supreme during and after the install. I can vouch for that.
> 
> People travel from very far to use his services and unlike some wrappers, he does the work himself or at the very least oversees his guys while they work on your car.
> 
> Look forward to the pics.


thanks for the feedback alex its appreciated fella 




cerealuk said:


> quick question... as part of the wrap do you guys clean up the original paintwork (e.g thorough clean/basic detail) before wrapping it? Also what is the rough cost of un-wrapping a vehicle?


prep for us includes 

cleaning the wheels front and back as well as arches 

we then snow foam the car then rinse then shampoo with the two bucket method then rinse then pat dry 

all panels are clay barred to ensure the substrate is perfectly clean 

then all items such as bumpers etc that are removed are washed on the back side so when handled theres no dirt transfer onto the front side 

immediately before the wrap is applied each panel is cleaned with the vinyl manufacturers final prep chemicals 

this is important as it will work in harmony with the adhesive and if there ever is a failure and samples are sent for testing if those chemicals arent present you have no warranty 

then we slap it on lol

removal for us on a GTR we have installed is usually one day so costs £250 

most owners will have the car detailed at this point so the car is looking its absolute best


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

The above post is why you use a professional.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

pwpro said:


> thats the one we're fitting this week sam


Look forward to seeing pics of the satin blue Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

pwpro said:


> thanks for the feedback alex its appreciated fella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response  Definitely instills confidence


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> Look forward to seeing pics of the satin blue Paul :thumbsup:


little teaser for you sam


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

What colour did you decide on?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

JamieP said:


> What colour did you decide on?


i think power upgrades have taken priority for now jamie :squintdan


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

pwpro said:


> i think power upgrades have taken priority for now jamie :squintdan


Right....

I hve decided that I have enough power at the moment to keep me smiling for little while. Just sorting out my mapping/tuning over the next couple of weeks and then the WRAP!!! :smokin:

Wheels and more power will come afterwards!!!

I am pretty heartset on the Satin Red at the moment, but I am waiting to see the Satin Blue that Paul is doing at the moment.

Paul - is there anyway you can email me a colour swatch of the Matt/Satin variants that are available please??? And then lets get this done!!! :squintdan

opcorn:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah the satin red is nice, I keep thinking of doing it to mine.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

G2GUV said:


> Right....
> 
> I hve decided that I have enough power at the moment to keep me smiling for little while. Just sorting out my mapping/tuning over the next couple of weeks and then the WRAP!!! :smokin:
> 
> ...


i stand corrected lol

the blue we are using on Haroon's car is beautiful i'm really taken with it 

cars finished bar the splitter returning from repair so will be all done in the next day or so 

he wont be collecting till mid week so will post pics once he's seen his car 

although i could email pics etc you never really see the finishes for what they are from an image

my preferred approach is to have the owner drop off a day or two before the booking so the samples can be viewed and a decision made on physically seeing the material you will then have fitted 

i can then order in on a next day delivery 

it takes out the element of a misinterpretation which could easily happen from just a picture 

our current lead time is pretty friendly at just four weeks but if your thinking early / mid feb it may be worth us having a chat in the next week or so 




JamieP said:


> Yeah the satin red is nice, I keep thinking of doing it to mine.


the red on andrews car is awesome - you tube agree's at very nearly 100,000 views 

if your thinking a nice red there is a candy red that has just been released which is sweet as !!


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

pwpro said:


> i stand corrected lol
> 
> the blue we are using on Haroon's car is beautiful i'm really taken with it
> 
> ...



CANDY RED??????!!! WOW.....

I love Candy Red!!! But I have only ever seen painted Candy Red, is the wrap pretty similar! Please can you send me a small sample via post if images will mislead????

I'll PM you my email address Paul, if you don't mind sending some pics of the Blue one in progress please? I want to get a book in date finalised with you by the end of this week! :flame:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

G2GUV said:


> CANDY RED??????!!! WOW.....
> 
> I love Candy Red!!! But I have only ever seen painted Candy Red, is the wrap pretty similar! Please can you send me a small sample via post if images will mislead????
> 
> I'll PM you my email address Paul, if you don't mind sending some pics of the Blue one in progress please? I want to get a book in date finalised with you by the end of this week! :flame:


the candy red is very similar to the paint finish yes 

if you want to send me your mobile number i'll grab the best image i can and picture message it over tomorrow 

ref pictures of Haroon's car i just cant send out pictures until he's seen it, it just doesn't seem right which is a courtesy i'm sure you will understand


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Off course it does....no worries, I'll see it in a few days no doubt!

PM'ing my mobile number to you right now.

Cheers once again Paul.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

the teaser pics of haroons car are awesome... please keep them coming


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Paul, I appreciate your gentlemanly manner, I have no issue with pics being sent out at all I am sure I will be very happy with it. Did the front receive a double wrap? How about the interior transmission tunnel? I am very excited to collect it next week  . 

H


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

cormeist said:


> the teaser pics of haroons car are awesome... please keep them coming


wont be long fella 




splking said:


> Paul, I appreciate your gentlemanly manner, I have no issue with pics being sent out at all I am sure I will be very happy with it. Did the front receive a double wrap? How about the interior transmission tunnel? I am very excited to collect it next week  .
> 
> H


Hey Haroon 

all has gone to plan so far - the double skinned front is in place but still waiting for the trimmer which is a little frustrating 

will be chasing him up first thing 

as for pics - nah i'll let you see her first 

you've done better than most with the picture on the previous page most owners dont get any preview at all i enjoy the unveiling too much


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

rear interior panels / transmission tunnel of Haroon's car has gone away today for some very special treatment that i think everyone will fall in love with !!


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

The rear interior panels let the GTR's interior down big time.Looking forward to seeing what youve done with them.


----------



## tabs86 (May 24, 2011)

How did the blue one go?


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Pick it up tomorrow, I'm sure Paul will post pics shortly after but I think it should look awesome  

H


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

car looks amazing and im super happy with the re trim will get the pics up this evening once Haroon has seen the car 

Paul


----------



## mitre3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Don't mean to hijack this thread but long term as power is priority at the moment 

I will be coming to you Paul for tints and a RS green wrap 
Similar to this!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

there you go boys http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/173174-nissan-gtr-satin-blue-full-wrap-pw-pro-extras.html


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

mitre3 said:


> Don't mean to hijack this thread but long term as power is priority at the moment
> 
> I will be coming to you Paul for tints and a RS green wrap
> Similar to this!


hey fella we would love to complete your project for you

just give me a shout when your ready


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

pwpro said:


> hey fella we would love to complete your project for you
> 
> just give me a shout when your ready


That's lambo green and I'm getting it first! Paul, you cannot give it to anyone else!!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

buzzysingh said:


> That's lambo green and I'm getting it first! Paul, you cannot give it to anyone else!!


lol id let you boys fight it out opcorn:


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Pics of haroons car please


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/173174-nissan-gtr-satin-blue-full-wrap-pw-pro-extras.html#post1724871


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Sinth said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/173174-nissan-gtr-satin-blue-full-wrap-pw-pro-extras.html#post1724871


Thanks


----------



## mitre3 (Nov 11, 2012)

pwpro said:


> lol id let you boys fight it out opcorn:


Luckily I work in the village next to Paul I could egg him from my office window


----------

